# Slipping seatpost on Roubaix



## canamdad (Jun 19, 2005)

I just completed building up a Roubaix frame with Chorus and it's great except I can't get the seatpost to stop slipping. It's a Specialized Pave seatpost. I did not use grease and I'm using the Specialized wedge collar supplied with the frame and turned around so that the offset slot is toward the front of the bike. The torque recommendation from Specialized with this collar is 95 in-lb, not to exceed 105 in-lb. I don't have a torque wrench but I'm under the impression that I need to snug up this collar bolt quite a bit. I've tightened it right up but still get the slipping. I've read some other threads on this and there seems to be a consensus that hair spray can really help. But I also notice that when the Pave seatpost is inserted into the seat tube (also occurs with 27.2 Thomson seatpost that I have from another bike), that the seatpost can rock back and forth a little bit right at the top of the seat tube where the collar is. This makes me wonder if I also need to use the "beer can" shim technique to take up that space. When the collar is snugged right down there isn't any rocking detected. Have any other Roubaix owners had seatpost slipping and, if so, what was the solution? Thanks!


----------



## niterider (Feb 22, 2005)

I have a Roubaix Pro with a Easton EC90 post - I lightly sanded the post with 400 grit and replaced the original seatpost clamp with a Salsa model - Problem solved


----------



## jaldridge (Feb 27, 2005)

canamdad said:


> I just completed building up a Roubaix frame with Chorus and it's great except I can't get the seatpost to stop slipping.


 I had a similar problem with the carbon seatpost on my Trek Pilot. I tightened the clamp to specs - no good. I tightened the seatpost to effect, and the bolt sheared off before the seatpost got tight enough. When the bolt went, I thought I cracked the post . 

The solution was a new clamp that didn't have a wedge-style binding area, but rather just the usual right-angle to tangent type split. Problem solved for over 800 miles now.


----------



## perttime (Jun 27, 2005)

I fixed the slipping seat post on my mountain bike by wrapping - very carefully to avoid wrinkles - one layer of clear packing tape around the post. It is practically invisible and seems to hold well. The same trick might work well on a road bike, which probably is ridden on less bumpy surfaces.

PM


----------



## BigRedDog (Jul 7, 2005)

*Seatpost clamp size?*

Niterider -- what was the size of the Salsa clamp you installed? I've been looking in to ordering one for my Roubaix Pro frame, but am not sure which size to order.


----------



## niterider (Feb 22, 2005)

*seatpost clamp*



BigRedDog said:


> Niterider -- what was the size of the Salsa clamp you installed? I've been looking in to ordering one for my Roubaix Pro frame, but am not sure which size to order.



I used the 32mm - it is a bit smaller then the original, but works fine. Just losen the bolt fully and it will expand over the seattube


----------

